# Knotty Pine



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

*Help Please. How do I save it?*

*This is a cry for help really.*

I have a house full of old knotty pine tongue & groove walls & ceilings. This house and this wood especially holds a special place in my heart. The house must be torn down, and you will all understand that I just can't let all that wood go up in smoke.




There is approximately 3700lf of 7" boards. The longest being on the ceiling and are 16'. I have taken off a couple boards and ran them through the planer to see what they would look like (see pictures).

 (Planed back next to unplaned face)
 (Better shot of unplaned color)
 (Closeup of planed board)
 (End grain)

My problem is that I do not know how to get these boards off with out them splitting. They are faced nailed with two finish nails per stud. The wood is VERY dry and splits easy. I took a sawsall and ran behind the boards to snip the nails off. Then pushed the nails back through the face. This works OK for the walls, you just have to sacrifice the top couple boards and a little thickness in the planer to get the sawsall marks out. I can have good 7" boards if I am only worried about the one side or just under 3" boards if I am worried about both sides and do not want the groove down the middle.

*My questions: * Because of the brittleness of the lumber, I am wondering if I am just wasting my time trying to get it out? Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get it out with minimal damage? Do you think this lumber would be useful enough to be worth messing with? To build what?

This is on my Grandpa's property and his farm could use some help. I don't think I would be able to use it all, so if anyone was interested, I'm going to try and get as much as possible and sell some to help pay for some farm maintenance.

Side note. I was thinking about taking the old 2×4 studs and make my worch bench from them. They are very dry and seem to be in great shape. Not 100% sure on the type of wood, but will update when I know. They are very rough cut. Within 1/4" of 2" thick either way. Sound like a good idea or not worth while?


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


If you have the time, I think I would take it all apart and save it. The studs look like clear wood. You don't say where you are, but the studs and frame might be all rough lumber and if old enough would be far better than we can get today.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


If the knotty pine is nailed with finish nails, which it probably is, I would take a small nail set and drive the nails through the pine the rest of the way. You could then take the pine down with out it cracking and take the nails out of the studs later. I would salvage as much as you could of both the pine and the studs, the studs are more than likely douglas fir from the looks of the picture and as Thos. says they look pretty clear.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


even if you split some of it, it looks like its worth trying.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


Looks like good wood to me…keep trying.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


I think that anytime you can salvage wood and recycle it, it's a win/win situation. Just the sentimental value of the wood would make it worth saving as much as possible. Like everyone else - I say go forward and save all you can.


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


even if the nails have heads on them it might still be beneficial to drive them through the wood with a good punch with a smooth head. you'll still lose out on the area directly around the nails but you won't get too much unnecessary splitting, hopefully. and i definitely agree with everyone else, anytime you can recycle wood for free (time excluded) go for it!


----------



## Aubrey (Jul 11, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


Kevin,

That wood is absolutely worth saving. No question. Even without the sentimental value of it.

As to how to remove it, you've gotten some good advise so far.

Here's what I would add to that.

A nail punch will work to drive the nails through. The disadvantage to it is that it is tapered and will create a larger hole the further you drive it in. A non-tapered piece of steel would work better. I would try a large nail with the pointed end ground off smooth (12d, 16d, maybe larger…depending on effectiveness).

Another idea is to get yourself one of those prybars (cats paw) specifically designed for removing molding/trimwork with minimal damage. Mine is approx 16" long with the traditional crowbar type claw on one end and a flattened, wide part on the other end. That type of tool will allow you to get into the space where the boards meet the studs/joists. You will see that your board damage will be lower if you just pull the board off allowing the nails to slip through the other side in the process.

You will have some splitting and some of the material will simply not be able to be saved but you will be surprised at how much of it will be beautiful and reusable.

The studs, joists, and beams can be utilized as well. Don't let them get away.

I can think of all kinds of projects that this type of lumber would be useful for depending on which direction your want to go.

You don't mention your location, but let us know.

I may be interested in what you don't have a use for.

Whatever you do, don't let it go up in smoke!


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the comments. I figured you would all cry out "save it". That is the same thing I said.

Sorry, I forgot that I haven't really set up my profile yet as I was waiting until I got the new shop together. 
I am near Wichita, Kansas with the old house being in Southeast Kansas near Girard where I grew up.

When trying to pull the boards off, the nails would pull out of the studs rather easily, which surprized me. I figured it'd be next to impossible to pull nails out of those old studs. The nails are a type of finish nail, but the head is not something I have seen before. It kind of swells out on the end gradually. They come out bright and shiny like new (dry wood).

I won't be going home for a couple weeks, but when I get back, I'll try to drive the nails through the boards and see how well that works.


----------



## Aubrey (Jul 11, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


Kevin,

If the nails pull out of the studs rather easily then the approach I would take is the cats paw or molding prybar. (I don't know the real name of the darn thing, I just know that it is designed for removal of trim etc when you want to minimize damage.)

You can then just back the nails out through the face or use a nail puller and draw them through the back side depending on which side of the boards you want to minimize damage on.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


Aubrey,

Don't cats paws dig into the wood to grab the head of the nail? It usually messes up the face of the lumber a lot? Well, they do when i try, but maybe I am doing it wrong.

Of course, I guess it wouldn't matter as long as you were only concerned with the back side.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


Hardwood wedges also work well. Place them between the pine board and its stud, about 18" apart, and work your way down the entire length of the board. This will slowly "pop" the board free without much damage to its surface.

Any wood you can salvage is worth taking. From the looks of your pics, this house appears to probably be around 80-100 years old, right? Just be careful as you take it apart as you also release old dust, molds, asbestos, and you also weaken the structure itself. Also, copper is at a premium today…well worth scrapping for cash and if there's some old iron pipe…Pony clamps, wood racks, etc.

A buddy of mine made a bundle selling his 100 year old cabinet hinges. He was tossing them out when his "wife" suggested E-bay. So keep an eye out for hidden antiques too. Best of luck!


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


I thought about the copper, but the amount of copper wire will be so small it might not be worth it.

I didn't think about the pipes. I'll have to check them out, I bet they run under the concrete slab floor though. The slab is staying.

Hinges..mmmm… I know they are some old cabinets as well as some old door hardware. Other itmes… window weights…

Thanks for the heads up. I just wish i had more time so i could tear it down board by board and go through everything. I have a feeling i won't have that much free time though.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


If you do not have much time, then you need to prioritize what you want to get. Do you want the panels, the studs, or what? Maybe some of each, but not everything.

Check with Mark DeCou, since he is in Kansas. He may have some good suggestions on this too. There are probably some other lumberjocks around that would like to help for some of the wood too.

Good luck on your salvage.


----------



## Aubrey (Jul 11, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


Kevin,

I am probably using the wrong name for the tool. The claw portion of a cat's paw would indeed damage the face of the board. The flattened portion on the other end however is designed specifically for prying away and removing trim and moldings with minimal damage.

This pic is close to what I use. The flat portion on mine is notched.

http://www.amazon.com/Shark-21-2225-10-Inch-Prybar-Puller/dp/customer-reviews/B0000224TY

Window weights won't bring much, but the windows themselves will.

Door hardware, knobs, hinges, etc have definite value especially if in the 80-100 year old time frame.

Cabinet hardware, possibly, depending on what it is.

Old plumbing fixtures, sinks, tubs, etc are worthwhile if they are enamel. Claw foot tubs carry a premium price. Old faucets, depending again on what they are are also worthwhile.


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


Kevin,
If it were me, if they are finish nails, I would try a (carbide brad point bit) the diameter of the nail head. Drill the nail head out and then you should be able to remove with a pry bar without splitting. 
Just an idea
Good Luck
God bless


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Help Please. How do I save it?*
> 
> *This is a cry for help really.*
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention that it won't take a second or two to drill them out with a good bit.
God bless


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

*Progress Update and Studs are ASH!!!*

I know it's been a long time since I have updated this blog, but there hasn't been much to update until now.

Reminder Picture:


I have all of the knotty pine off of the interior walls. I have also taken a portion of the studs home and cleaned it up.









Thanks to Les Hastings and the other guys at the Sunflower Woodworkers Guild, I now have a positive identification on the stud species. *Ash.* Yes, Ash. I would have never guessed, but am glad I decided to try and save some. Now I will try to save as much as possible obviously.

I guess if anyone is in the market for rough cut 2"x4" Ash or Knotty Pine, I'm going to have a few truckloads.

I hope to have the entire house torn down by summer. It has taken me so long because it is a 3 hour drive and we spend most of our time visiting with the family instead of working on the house.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Progress Update and Studs are ASH!!!*
> 
> I know it's been a long time since I have updated this blog, but there hasn't been much to update until now.
> 
> ...


no trashing your truckloads of wood!!! A treasure for someone.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Progress Update and Studs are ASH!!!*
> 
> I know it's been a long time since I have updated this blog, but there hasn't been much to update until now.
> 
> ...


That can help finance a few things.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Progress Update and Studs are ASH!!!*
> 
> I know it's been a long time since I have updated this blog, but there hasn't been much to update until now.
> 
> ...


I will be keeping most of the lumber for … I don't know. Just to have I guess.

What do you guys think this stuff would be worth if I did try to sell part of it to help out the "tool fund"?

2" x 4" Rough Sawn Ash - $


> ? per foot Would it be worth more if I planed it or left it rough?
> Knotty Pine Siding - $


? per foot

I am just curious to see if it would be worth trying to sell part of it or if I should just keep it all and use it myself.

Do you think the Ash would be hard enough to make a workbench top out of?


----------



## CutNRun (Nov 14, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Progress Update and Studs are ASH!!!*
> 
> I know it's been a long time since I have updated this blog, but there hasn't been much to update until now.
> 
> ...


According to my 34 year old copy of the USDA Forest Products Lab Wood Handbook, white ash has a specific gravity of between 0.55 and 0.60. Almost the exact same figures as Beech and higher than all the various species of maple. Roughly the same as most species of oak. It also has excellent compression strength. The grain is more open than maple or beech, but ash would make an excellent workbench top, in my opinion. If I were 1800 miles closer, I would be happy to take some off your hands and try it out for you.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Progress Update and Studs are ASH!!!*
> 
> I know it's been a long time since I have updated this blog, but there hasn't been much to update until now.
> 
> ...


There is approximately 3700 lf of the knotty pine and 1250 lf of the Ash 2×4

I did some quick calculations and I think I hope to be able to salvage the following:

2500lf of Knotty Pine 
1000lf of Ash

With the Ash and Pine being used once already, they both will have nail holes in them. 
Is this stuff really worth much with holes in it?

I have decided to go ahead and build my workbench top out of the Ash. I am thinking of using the door jambs for the bench frame. They are a minimum of 2×6 clear pine. Does this sound like a good idea or should I just use the Ash for the base as well. I cannot decide.

I also plan to take part of the pine as is (no planing) and making a blanket chest for my grandparents for giving me time to get the lumber out before burning the house down. I think they will really appreciate it. Not only because I made it for them, but because it will remind them of the house and the wonderful lady who lived there and became a huge part of our family.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

KevinHuber said:


> *Progress Update and Studs are ASH!!!*
> 
> I know it's been a long time since I have updated this blog, but there hasn't been much to update until now.
> 
> ...


That blanket chest will be great - and hey, it's pre-finished!

I hope someone closer can make use of whatever surpluss lumber you can salvage - If I was just a wee bit closer, I'd be able to use plenty. _ that'll be a great bench too!


----------



## eric3222 (Apr 26, 2009)

KevinHuber said:


> *Progress Update and Studs are ASH!!!*
> 
> I know it's been a long time since I have updated this blog, but there hasn't been much to update until now.
> 
> ...


I was doing research myself on knotty pine, asking myself the same question - what to do with all this wood. I came across your cry for help and was shocked to find that your house is the twin of the house I just bought, wood from ceiling down, and we even have the holes in the ceiling because it used the same type of heating and was built in 1940 in ohio. Just yesterday my wife and I came up with a plan - we will use it to make a privacy fence around the property! Perhaps you can do the same! If not and you want to sell it, I told my neighbor about the wood and will refer him to your blog as well.


----------



## jerusalemcarpentress (Feb 8, 2009)

KevinHuber said:


> *Progress Update and Studs are ASH!!!*
> 
> I know it's been a long time since I have updated this blog, but there hasn't been much to update until now.
> 
> ...


The ash looks so beautiful thanks to your cleanup job. Well done.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

*Brought home a trailer load today*

Here are a few of the boards we have been able to salvage so far. 
This is probably 1/3 of the *Knotty Pine *that is there. I will probably get half this much again and then let the building be destroyed. I just simply do not know what to do with all of it, have no good place to store it, and quite frankly do not have the time to keep going back home every weekend to work on it.

*Trailer is 18' x 7'*



*Most are 8' - 9', some 4', some 12', and some 16'*



*Cleaned up*



*Wide boards*



*Close up.*



*Door jambs, about 2" x 6" Pine*



I also brought home a few pieces of the *Ash*. I am going to try and salvage as much of it as possible next weekend. Even found some 1×6's, 1×8', and 2×6's that I will try to save.



*Cleaned up*



I threw this piece on the trailer just to show you what I've been storing in my Grandma's garage for the last 10 years. It is *Oak*. I have probably 50 pieces or more. All 8" wide and ranging from 4-6 feet long. (3/4")



*Cleaned up*



Next weekend I'll take some pictures of the house so you can see how much progress we've made.

One more thing, I have no pics yet, but rafters are all old pine 2×4s that are amazingly clear and tight grained. I may try to save some of them as well. I've never seen pine 2×4s this nice.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Brought home a trailer load today*
> 
> Here are a few of the boards we have been able to salvage so far.
> This is probably 1/3 of the *Knotty Pine *that is there. I will probably get half this much again and then let the building be destroyed. I just simply do not know what to do with all of it, have no good place to store it, and quite frankly do not have the time to keep going back home every weekend to work on it.
> ...


For those following, the best way we found to remove the Knotty Pine undamaged was to slip a long sawsall blade behind it and snip the nails off. Then I can use a punch and knock them back out.

Was a great idea until we found out all the studs were Ash. Now it is going to be a pain in the butt pulling all of those cut off nails out of the Ash. Oh well, pain the in the butt free Ash is better than purchased Ash.


----------



## ww_kayak (Mar 15, 2008)

KevinHuber said:


> *Brought home a trailer load today*
> 
> Here are a few of the boards we have been able to salvage so far.
> This is probably 1/3 of the *Knotty Pine *that is there. I will probably get half this much again and then let the building be destroyed. I just simply do not know what to do with all of it, have no good place to store it, and quite frankly do not have the time to keep going back home every weekend to work on it.
> ...


"-free Ash is better than purchased Ash-"

Boy, you got that right. I just when to the local home and garden show last weekend and one of the vendors was selling floors made from reclaimed lumber. Beautiful stuff, but big $$$$$$


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Brought home a trailer load today*
> 
> Here are a few of the boards we have been able to salvage so far.
> This is probably 1/3 of the *Knotty Pine *that is there. I will probably get half this much again and then let the building be destroyed. I just simply do not know what to do with all of it, have no good place to store it, and quite frankly do not have the time to keep going back home every weekend to work on it.
> ...


That's some nice looking stuff!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Brought home a trailer load today*
> 
> Here are a few of the boards we have been able to salvage so far.
> This is probably 1/3 of the *Knotty Pine *that is there. I will probably get half this much again and then let the building be destroyed. I just simply do not know what to do with all of it, have no good place to store it, and quite frankly do not have the time to keep going back home every weekend to work on it.
> ...


Hi Kevin,

This is a wonderful opportunity that has been given to you. The salvage job has given you basically a lifetime supply of wood. Storage is an issue but if you work it out you have plenty of wood to work with. But you can "get rid" of it by putting out some projects.

Thanks for sharing your wonderful opportunity with us.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Brought home a trailer load today*
> 
> Here are a few of the boards we have been able to salvage so far.
> This is probably 1/3 of the *Knotty Pine *that is there. I will probably get half this much again and then let the building be destroyed. I just simply do not know what to do with all of it, have no good place to store it, and quite frankly do not have the time to keep going back home every weekend to work on it.
> ...


nothing like a nice piece of ash for free


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Brought home a trailer load today*
> 
> Here are a few of the boards we have been able to salvage so far.
> This is probably 1/3 of the *Knotty Pine *that is there. I will probably get half this much again and then let the building be destroyed. I just simply do not know what to do with all of it, have no good place to store it, and quite frankly do not have the time to keep going back home every weekend to work on it.
> ...


Wow, there are a lot of projects in that haul.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Brought home a trailer load today*
> 
> Here are a few of the boards we have been able to salvage so far.
> This is probably 1/3 of the *Knotty Pine *that is there. I will probably get half this much again and then let the building be destroyed. I just simply do not know what to do with all of it, have no good place to store it, and quite frankly do not have the time to keep going back home every weekend to work on it.
> ...


Man what a treasure you've claimed. If you don't know what to do with it all - I can send you my address ) I've go a room in my house with 3/4" knotty pine. Might have to pull it down and put up some sheetrock.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

*Anyone want any?*

I decided today that I would offer some of the Knotty Pine and Ash up for sale to anyone on Lumber Jocks.

I am not doing this to make money, I am doing this because I hate to see it go up in smoke. If I have no takers by this weekend, I'll get what I can and the remainder will probably be burnt down.

Cost? - Make an offer. 
Location - SE Kansas or Wichita, Kansas


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

KevinHuber said:


> *Anyone want any?*
> 
> I decided today that I would offer some of the Knotty Pine and Ash up for sale to anyone on Lumber Jocks.
> 
> ...


I'd love to have some (actually plenty) but I'm afraid that the shipping would be way too much.


----------



## Pretzel (Feb 23, 2008)

KevinHuber said:


> *Anyone want any?*
> 
> I decided today that I would offer some of the Knotty Pine and Ash up for sale to anyone on Lumber Jocks.
> 
> ...


Whats the location? I have to travel to Okla. this week. Will be driving on H.75 from Omaha. send me some info. I leave on Thur. morning.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

*All done (for now)*

I took two days off work and drove back to my Grandpa's this weekend in an effort to complete the de-construction of the house and salvage all of the Knotty Pine and Ash that I could.

I just got to town when I called Grandpa and he informed me that he decided to leave the house standing and use it as storage for the farm.

Crap - I wasted a weekend. Oh well, what ever he wants to do is fine with me. I guess Dad and I will go fishing instead - maybe not such a waste of a weekend after all.

We did go back to the house today and worked most of the day. I now have all of the Ash I can get without the building becoming unstable. Also have all of the pine from the interior walls and ceiling.

There is still close to a thousand board feet of the pine left on the exterior walls (interior side) that I can get, but now that the building is not coming down anytime soon, I'll leave it there. I can always get more now and do not have to be in a hurry.

Once I get home and get my wood rack build, I'll post of a picture of the haul.

For those that had contacted me about buying some of the lumber, I now have no Ash for sale and the Pine we'll just have to discuss.

Thanks


----------

